# MAC OSX Mail Frage



## buffiman (5. April 2014)

Hallo ich weiss ich bin etwas Fehl am Platz mit meiner MAC Frage, aber ich denke mir halt dass Ihr Euch ziemlich gut auskennt mit Computer usw...
Also... mein OSX Mail Programm "Sucht" nicht mehr.  Ich will Emails per KW finden und es geht einfach nicht?
Kann es sein dass es irgendwelche Einstellungen gibt die ich nicht beachtet habe???


----------

